# It's about time I finally posted



## Frostbite (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey everyone.  I've been lurking for a few months now but thought I'd take the time to say hi and hopefully start contributing to some discussions.  

I'm a relative newcomer to martial arts.  I started taking a combination of Kali, Silat, and JKD about 4 months ago and love it.  I also started training at a Muay Thai school yesterday and am amazed I was able to roll out of bed this morning.  Such an intense workout!

At any rate, I'm looking forward to learning from you all and hopefully contributing my own .02 once in a while.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy, I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 7, 2008)

Posting on this site is one of the best things you can do.

Soon you will become addicted and will not be able to stop posting!!

Welcome!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT, *Frostbite*.  I'm sure, having lurked about for a while, you know your way around the place; so don't be afraid to pick a table, sit down and join in.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 7, 2008)

:stoplurk:

Glad you finally joined in.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum

I lived on the corner of Gilbert and Ball for many years may I inquire as to the approximent area of the city you live in?
I know much has changed since I was there 20 years ago.

Looking forward to reading your thoughts and questions on the forum

sheldon


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 7, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## morph4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 8, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> welcome to the forum
> 
> I lived on the corner of Gilbert and Ball for many years may I inquire as to the approximent area of the city you live in?
> I know much has changed since I was there 20 years ago.
> ...



I live off of Orange and Beach.  I drive by the intersection you're talking about after work all the time.  As to what's changed, I can't really say since I grew up in Seattle.  I've only been living here for about 3 years.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT forums !


----------



## seasoned (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck and keep it coming with your .02


----------

